# Questlog anzeigen lassen



## Faelis (20. Juni 2006)

Also, ich fände es unheimlich praktisch, 
wenn das Questlog im Charakter angezeigt
werden würde. Dann muss man nicht für 
jedes Q raus aus WoW, nachgucken... und wieder 
rein, sondern man könnte sích 2-3 q vorher
zusammensuchen und dann loslegen...

...

... um dann ingame doch wieder was anderes zu machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (21. Juni 2006)

Steht bereits auf unserer Liste, genaues Datum kann ich dafür allerdings noch  nicht nennen, da wir im Moment mitten in den Vorbereitungen für den Umzug in eine neues Rechenzentrum mit neuer Hardware stecken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChiliMaxx4u (20. Juli 2006)

Hallo... Würde da sogar noch etwas weiter gehen. Ist es auch möglich, das man direkt ingame auf ne suche gehen kann, wo er die datenbank von blasc durchsucht?

z.B. brauche infos für Quest x gebe das wie auf der page ein, und er zeigt mir die karte mit vielleicht noch kommentaren der user an. Das wäre echt mega goil.

2. Ihr habt ein echt super Suchplugin für den Firefox.
Nun nutze ich aber IE7 BETA3. Finde den bisher echt gut und teilweise besser als FF. Wäre es eventuell möglich, das plugin auf IE7 zu erweitern? Für google usw. gibt es schon plugins. Also dürfte net so extrem schwierig sein, hoffe ich ^^.

Wäre nett, wenn dazu auch ne antowrt kommt.


Cya ChiliMaxx4u


----------



## JokerGermany (20. Juli 2006)

ChiliMaxx4u schrieb:


> Hallo... Würde da sogar noch etwas weiter gehen. Ist es auch möglich, das man direkt ingame auf ne suche gehen kann, wo er die datenbank von blasc durchsucht?
> 
> z.B. brauche infos für Quest x gebe das wie auf der page ein, und er zeigt mir die karte mit vielleicht noch kommentaren der user an. Das wäre echt mega goil.
> 
> ...



Zu1: Das Problem ist, dass man dann aus WoW heraus mit Blasc kontaktieren müsste (oder willste die GANZE Datenbank runterladen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).
Dieß sieht Blizz als Cheat an 
=>Bann

Zu2:
Willste etwa extra ne Leiste nur für den Blasc Plugin.
Son kleinses Fenster Blasc ist ja ok (ist ja eh da), aber bei IE müsste man ja gleich ne ganze Leiste impotieren.


----------

